# PX4 Steel Guide Rod



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I noticed that the PX4 has a plastic guide rod. Is there a specific design reason for for using plastic? Will the gun function just as good, possibly better with a steel guide rod? 

I remember a thread about this topic a year ago, but I can't seem to dig it up.. Anyway, the reason why I ask is because a friend of mine owns a machine shop (he manufactures jet engine parts for Pratt and Whitney), and said he can make one for me out of stainless steel with no problem.

Is a steel guide rod a good or bad idea? What are the benefits, or their disadvantages? 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here and check:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/

Personally - I have no problem with the polymer guiderod - tons of guns use them now.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Here is the link to the steel guide rod thread.

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27278&highlight=px4+guide

Haven't seen any reason to do it, yet.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Steve Bedair makes a solid stainless steel guide rod for the Beretta PX4
They are a work of art. www.guiderod.com
*


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I say if it's not broke, don't fix it. But that's just me and how I would look at it. To each his own 

-Jeff-


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*For me when I replaced my guide rod with the one from Steve Bedair, I noticed better balance since it added just a minor amount of weight on the muzzle.
The fact for me is simple, when Beretta changed the 92/96 to plastic on the rod, trigger, slide release, etc., they did it on the basis of cost. That is way most who seek out the purchase of an Inox model prefer the older ones with all stainless controls.
Even though mine was metal, it was hollow and in comparison, crudely made. The new one is made precise, and darn beautiful. 
You will also know that there will never be any flex in the rod during cycling.
I will once again recommend www.guiderod.com*


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Silly said:


> Here is the link to the steel guide rod thread.
> 
> http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27278&highlight=px4+guide
> 
> Haven't seen any reason to do it, yet.


Thanks, Silly. This is what I was looking for.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

+1 on Steve Bedair Guide Rods.
Super fast shipping too,great guy to deal with


----------

